# Oats for Goats



## Redeemed98 (Feb 4, 2004)

We feed our horses whole oats and have been feeding the goats Purina goat chow. The goats have gotten a taste of the oats and now pretty much pick the oats out of the goat chow and leave the pellets. I have given them only oats a few times and they devour them. My question is if it's ok for them to just have the whole oats as their feed and if so how much is enough for them. 1 male and 1 female nubian and I believe the female is bred. Thanks


----------



## southerngurl (May 11, 2003)

Yes, all my goats get are whole, dry oats and some fat source (I've been feeding rice bran for a while, used to feed BOSS). 

I also feed alfalfa which gives them protein for milk production, and absorbable calcium to balance the phosphorus excess in the oats. Getting their protein from a forage source, like alfalfa or other legumes, is easier on their digestion. It's also extra important when feeding whole grains to supply a good, loose mineral for your goats, because the grain mixes contain minerals. But you'll get more out of your oats, pound for pound, than you've been getting out of the goat chow. 

As a side note, unless your horses are working pretty hard and get too thin, they don't need grain, just good grass hay free choice. They will live longer and have better feet on forage only, and if not keeping weight, on low glycemic concentrates.


----------



## farmmom (Jan 4, 2009)

Southerngurl - what ratio of oats to rice bran do you feed? How much per goat (Nubian size)?


----------



## Cannon_Farms (Aug 28, 2008)

:danceats are great :clap:

Unlike the other grains the body processes those like they do forage so you cant over feed them unless you just suddenly pour them to the critter. 

However its not enough for a producing animal, alfalfa pellets are needed or hay like alfalfa or rye grass (not grain) or if your lucky enough perennial peanut hay.
I personally do not like goat chow, it cost too much and makes for yucky milk.


----------



## southerngurl (May 11, 2003)

Farmmom, the amount of oats depends on the doe, what she needs. Most of my girls get from 1-2 lbs a day split into two feedings. Since my forage is making the milk, my grain is simply about calories to keep them from losing too much weight. 

On the rice bran, I just throw that on one side of their feed bowl by the oats. About 1/2 a cup per doe per feeding I'd say. I feed the rice bran for fat for a nice coat and for a natural vitamin E source and it helps them keep the weight on really well too.


----------



## HappyFarmer (Jun 17, 2006)

We feed whole oats also, but like the others it needs other combinations to meet the goats needs. Oats by themselves are not balanced enough.

HF


----------



## Alice In TX/MO (May 10, 2002)

The buck does NOT need the oats. Feed him separately, and be sure you are providing him with a balance of calcium/phosphorous so he doesn't get urinary calculi. (Stones in his urinary system.) Those KILL!!


----------



## southerngurl (May 11, 2003)

Oh, didn't catch that Alice. Yes, I agree, don't feed the buck much grain at all. Just feed the girl her's on the milk stand.


----------



## Pony (Jan 6, 2003)

My goats do great on oats. In addition to the oats, they get alfalfa pellets, good alfalfa hay, mineral mix, browse...

Of course, good apple treats. Citrus fruit and banana peel...

But the oats are great.


----------



## Redeemed98 (Feb 4, 2004)

I wasn't aware of not feeding the buck oats. Any suggestions on how I should be feeding him? Thanks


----------



## Pony (Jan 6, 2003)

:whispering quietly:

I feed oats to my yearling buck. He needs the calories. But I also ensure that he has a good cal/phos balance.


----------



## dm9960 (Nov 26, 2009)

How about for the young ones? I would love to do just oats and alfalfa and hay. But what about the medicated feed


----------



## Pony (Jan 6, 2003)

dm9960 said:


> How about for the young ones? I would love to do just oats and alfalfa and hay. But what about the medicated feed


I never do medicated feed for any of my livestock. It's not necessary. If there is an issue (parasites, infection, etc) I will address that individually. 

Prophylaxis has its place - but not in the feed.

IMO, of course.


----------



## Pony (Jan 6, 2003)

To answer the question about the young ones, they just sort of follow along with the adults, nibbling here and there. Eventually, they're pushing their way in at the trough.


----------



## Manchamom (May 18, 2003)

To answer about the young buck. I feed my boys alfalfa pellets and beet pulp. The beet pulp has the same carbs as oats but, doesn't have the high imbalance of phosphorus. Small amounts of grain shouldn't hurt a boy as long as he's getting alfalfa to compensate for the phosphorus.


----------



## Minelson (Oct 16, 2007)

I thought oats had to be "crimped" in order to be digested or they will just pass through whole without any nutritional value....
I don't feed oats...but I thought about it and this is what I heard...somewhere.

or maybe I dreamt it..


----------



## sammyd (Mar 11, 2007)

bad info there....


----------



## dm9960 (Nov 26, 2009)

not intending to hijack this thread, 
I feed them noble goat grower, some whole oats, alfalfa pellets, hay. I would love to make some changes, the noble goat is expensive and if I don't need it, that would be great.


----------



## GBov (May 4, 2008)

Minelson said:


> I thought oats had to be "crimped" in order to be digested or they will just pass through whole without any nutritional value....
> I don't feed oats...but I thought about it and this is what I heard...somewhere.
> 
> or maybe I dreamt it..


I have read that too! Long long ago but it stuck in my sieve of a memory bank for some reason.

Farmers use to have a hand cranked oat crimper for feeding oats, didn't they?

Wonder if it was in a John Seymour (sp?) book I read about that? 

But if one doesn't have to crimp them, that would be great!


----------



## southerngurl (May 11, 2003)

Manchamom said:


> To answer about the young buck. I feed my boys alfalfa pellets and beet pulp. The beet pulp has the same carbs as oats but, doesn't have the high imbalance of phosphorus. Small amounts of grain shouldn't hurt a boy as long as he's getting alfalfa to compensate for the phosphorus.


The carbs in beet pulp are different than oats. It's main energy source is fiber. Fiber is a carbohydrate we humans do not digest, but goats, horses, cows etc do. It is mobilized by a different set of bacteria than oats and other grains, those that process fiber which are more friendly than those that consume non structural carbs. However, beet pulp does contain some sugar remnants which are non structural and sometimes has molasses added.Bbut otherwise it can make a high calorie, "cool" feed that is easy on digestion and sugar metabolism. 

However too much calcium is as bad as too little. Feeding alfalfa and beet pulp could really throw off your bucks' calcium to phosphorus balance. I would also recommend you look up beet pulp and it's link to urinary calculi due to it's oxolate content. I stopped feeding it because of this. 

My boys get free choice grass hay, alfalfa pellets twice a day and a top dressing of rice bran on the pellets. Rice bran is high in fat energy and helps keep their weight on in rut. It is also high in phosphorus which balances with the alfalfa. But I use it sparingly because it is even higher in phosphorus than regular whole grain.

Whole oats don't require crimping, however crimping can get you more out of your oats. Mine get whole oats and if they don't get them, believe me, there is a difference. So they have to be absorbing them. Ive bought crimped and didn't think they were better, and seemed like there was extra chaff. My goats like whole better. Also, what they don't absorb doesn't go to waste. The chickens eat the oats in their poo and, in the process, break up the berries so they, and the parasite eggs they contain, dry out much quicker.


----------



## RedSonja (May 16, 2010)

I feed whole oats on the milking stand, along with alfalfa pellets and BOSS. My feed store was out of whole oats one week so I got crimped to get by until the next shipment. You'd have thought I was serving up pig slop the way my goaties turned their noses up at the crimped, they really didn't like them. Picky goaties.

-Sonja


----------



## Pony (Jan 6, 2003)

sammyd said:


> bad info there....


Where?


----------



## Minelson (Oct 16, 2007)

Pony said:


> Where?


I think it's about what I said about the crimped oats...:ashamed:


----------



## BackfourtyMI. (Sep 3, 2007)

Alice In TX/MO said:


> The buck does NOT need the oats. Feed him separately, and be sure you are providing him with a balance of calcium/phosphorous so he doesn't get urinary calculi. (Stones in his urinary system.) Those KILL!!


I agree, You definately don't want your male goats intact or otherwise to get Urinary calculi!


----------



## BackfourtyMI. (Sep 3, 2007)

Minelson said:


> I thought oats had to be "crimped" in order to be digested or they will just pass through whole without any nutritional value....
> I don't feed oats...but I thought about it and this is what I heard...somewhere.
> 
> or maybe I dreamt it..



I have heard that too but I thought it only applied to horses?


----------



## Redeemed98 (Feb 4, 2004)

So I'm figuring I should probably continue feeding the oats to the doe and begin feeding the buck some alfalfa pellets dressed with rice bran. Should the doe also get some of the alfalfa? Also can anyone give me at least a rough idea on how much I should be feeding? They are both about 1 year old and have free access to grass hay and a little browse. 

Everyone has been more than a little helpful but I feel lost on just how to feed these guys. 
Thanks


----------



## Pony (Jan 6, 2003)

I didn't note: Are your does pregnant? Then, if you're not feeding alfalfa hay, then I'd probably leave the pellets out free choice.


----------



## eclipchic (Oct 24, 2010)

Pony said:


> My goats do great on oats. In addition to the oats, they get alfalfa pellets, good alfalfa hay, mineral mix, browse...
> 
> Of course, good apple treats. Citrus fruit and banana peel...
> 
> But the oats are great.


do they eat citrus peels? or just the sections?


----------



## Pony (Jan 6, 2003)

eclipchic said:


> do they eat citrus peels? or just the sections?


They actually prefer the peels.


----------



## eclipchic (Oct 24, 2010)

perfect! We are eating a lot of oranges right now


----------



## BackfourtyMI. (Sep 3, 2007)

Pony said:


> I didn't note: Are your does pregnant? Then, if you're not feeding alfalfa hay, then I'd probably leave the pellets out free choice.


I think he just has 1 buck & 1 doe & they are penned together so free choice alfafa the buck may get more than he should or needs.


----------



## southerngurl (May 11, 2003)

Alfalfa won't hurt the buck, especially a young one that's growing. Only problem is sometimes it can cause urine scald if they are getting too much.


----------



## Redeemed98 (Feb 4, 2004)

I believe the doe may be bred and they are penned together. I give them free choice of regular hay which they only seem to nibble at a little bit. I can seperate them at feeding times if necessary.


----------

